# Cypripedium macranthos var. speciosum



## Hakone (Mar 9, 2011)

Cypripedium macranthos var. speciosum in bud


----------



## Wendelin (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful picture, Hakone!


----------



## Dido (Mar 9, 2011)

nice keep us updated if it is a real one


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 9, 2011)

The bud looks quite nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely photo.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought you lived somewhere cold! Are you raising these indoor?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello NYEric,

Yes, I raising the plants indoor


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Ohhhhhh! :wink:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 12, 2011)

nice flower, but in my eye not a hotei, its a normal chinese one. 
Or maybe a speciosum.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing prettier than Cyp leaves!


----------



## labskaus (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2011)

Better than cyp leaves? Er, Cyp flowers!?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2011)

very nice flower!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2011)

klone Nr.2


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2011)

They are so lovely!


----------

